# Sedona Resorts



## post-it (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm looking at Sedona Pines, Arroyo Roble and Sedona Summit.  Which if any should I look into booking or any other suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2013)

The only one of those I've stayed at was Arroyo Roble.  I'd chose that one purely for the location.

We have an upcoming stay at Los Abrigados.  Again, we picked it for the location as it's closer into town.  Arroyo Roble wasn't available the dates we wanted.


----------



## post-it (Mar 29, 2013)

Great Luanne,

I did see some date for Los Abrigados as well.  Have a great stay.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Have you had a chance to peruse the TUG Ratings and Reviews for AZ:
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=6&ResortGroup=55


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2013)

We stayed several years ago at Arroyo Roble. It is in a great location and you are able to walk into town. It was very comfortable and they have a small pool that we enjoyed. We travelled out to Red Rock Canyon and the sites, the Grand Canyon, Flagstaff and the Petrified National Park (to see the Painted Desert and Blue Mesas-incredible!). The unit was very roomy and comfortable. Been a while, though, so not sure if anything changed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have photo's of Sedona Summit but, the unit we were in was a Mesa Suite, which has upgraded amenities and views. Here's a link to the photo album of the resort and our unit.  http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other...-2013/27999314_R8pGcN#!i=2384481709&k=2R9jgdG

We also have a photo album of a standard unit at The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort. It is my understanding the the standard units at Sedona Summit are similar to the standard unit we have a photo album from The Ridge. Here's a link to that album as well for comparison. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Vacat...-Golf/27999353_fWFqZ3#!i=2384312506&k=5m6DvtQ


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 29, 2013)

*Sister resort*



post-it said:


> I'm looking at Sedona Pines, Arroyo Roble and Sedona Summit.  Which if any should I look into booking or any other suggestions?
> 
> Thank you



The Ridge on Sedona Golf is the sister resort of the Summit.  The rooms are essentially identical.  We were at the Ridge last year and enjoyed it.  I submitted a review on Tug and TA


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2013)

Arroyo Roble was remodeled just a few years ago - added granite, new tile, etc.  It wasn't bad before, but the newly redone units are pretty nice.  We most liked the location - it's in the heart of things, and a great launching pad for exploring the area.  Los Abrigados would be my second choice, if the road construction in that area is completed.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Los Abrigados would be my second choice, if the road construction in that area is completed.
> 
> Dave



Hope it's done.  We're going to be there in May.


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 29, 2013)

If you are still in the mood to consider other resorts, Sedona Springs, Villas of Sedona and Villas at Poco Diablo are all in the VRI managed group and have the benefit of VRI*ety as an exchange option.  Sedona Springs was suggested to me as a good buy from one of the owners.  He said the maint. fees are low, they've recently been remodeled and they're all 2 bedroom lock off's.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> If you are still in the mood to consider other resorts, Sedona Springs, Villas of Sedona and Villas at Poco Diablo are all in the VRI managed group and have the benefit of VRI*ety as an exchange option.  Sedona Springs was suggested to me as a good buy from one of the owners.  He said the maint. fees are low, they've recently been remodeled and they're all 2 bedroom lock off's.



i think OP is just looking for an exchange.

Dave


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 29, 2013)

*Summit*

But only if you have a view room.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 30, 2013)

Has anyone stayed at the Hyatt Pinion Point?  We have an exchange there in early June.  I hope it's not too hot then.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 30, 2013)

Robert D said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hyatt Pinion Point?  We have an exchange there in early June.  I hope it's not too hot then.



We haven't stayed there but it looks like the typical Hyatt resort to me. They have the only stand alone Starbucks in town (there are some in the grocery stores also) so we were up in it's little shopping mall a couple of times. Very nice looking resort.


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 30, 2013)

We are planning to go to Sedona Springs in May.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  We booked it based on the good reviews on TUG.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 30, 2013)

We loved Arroyo Roble..large units, great location, beautiful grounds.  Hoping to go back there next year!
Deb


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 30, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> i think OP is just looking for an exchange.
> 
> Dave



As Gilda would say ... _Nevermind_


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2013)

bellesgirl said:


> We are planning to go to Sedona Springs in May.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  We booked it based on the good reviews on TUG.



Haven't been there recently, but we own at Villas of Sedona next door (and under the same VRI management) and get the same newsletter. Seems to me that Springs got a refurb/refresh last year. Villas is getting spiffied up now. New furniture, appliances, paint.

We are a tiny bit partial, so take my report with a few grains of salt.

Jim


----------



## eal (Mar 30, 2013)

We also own at Villas of Sedona so grains of salt also recommended. We love staying there, the units are spacious and the grounds are beautiful. Sedona Springs looks to be very similar.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2013)

Robert D said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hyatt Pinion Point?  We have an exchange there in early June.  I hope it's not too hot then.



We stayed at Pinon Pointe a few years ago.  It was not through an exchange, it was one of their promotional packages. We were in a hotel unit, which was small and didn't have a kitchen.  The location is very good.  I don't know what the timeshare units are like through.

Early June could be very pleasant, it could also be hot.  I've been there at that time of the year when it was in the 90's.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> As Gilda would say ... _Nevermind_




Happens to the best of us.  

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Mar 30, 2013)

Robert D said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hyatt Pinion Point?  We have an exchange there in early June.  I hope it's not too hot then.



We stayed in a 2BR last fall. The unit was beautifully decorated and very comfortable, but it was also really dark. A lot of the units on the first floor have a view of the driveway/parking lot in the front, and the hillside right behind. We asked for an upper unit with a nice view, but they all went to owners and hotel guests. Our main draw to Sedona is for the hiking, so we spend very little time in our room.

We like the location at the "Y", and the short walk to uptown Sedona. There are some nice shops and restaurants right at the resort, too. We would definitely stay there again.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Nice units*



bellesgirl said:


> We are planning to go to Sedona Springs in May.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  We booked it based on the good reviews on TUG.



You will not be disappointed. This is a condo style resort. I don't know about kids' activities, but the units are spacious, clean, neat and well styled. i was there two summers ago, and decided I would stay there or the Summit the next time.


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2013)

Bellesgirl...we've been to Sedona twice and stayed at Sedona Springs both times.  You will not be disappointed.  The last time was the end of April into May...great weather, too.


----------



## patty5ia (Mar 30, 2013)

Love Sedona.  Hiking is awesome.  Los Abrigados is a great location and comfortable units.


----------



## deannak (Mar 30, 2013)

post-it said:


> I'm looking at Sedona Pines, Arroyo Roble and Sedona Summit.  Which if any should I look into booking or any other suggestions?
> 
> Thank you



We own at Sedona Summit, and I've stayed at the other two you mention, too. Here's my 2 cents...
 * Arroyo Roble is located right in uptown Sedona, so you can walk to restaurants and shops. It's down by the creek, in a shady and relatively cool area. I'd say this one wins for location.
 * Sedona Summit is out in West Sedona, and the resort has terrific views, though not every unit does. There aren't any restaurants in walking distance, but there are some great hiking trails in walking distance. I'd say this one wins for views.
 * Sedona Pines is further west, outside the city limits. There isn't much in the way of views. There's one restaurant on site, but you'll have to drive to everything else. The unique feature of this one is the small, modular units - kind of like mini trailer homes but cuter.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 2, 2013)

We were at Sedona Pines last week. I'll try to write a full review soon. The location south of town was convenient for our trip from and to the Phoenix Airport. It was also good for our visits to Jerome and Camp Verde. We found reasonably priced gas and groceries at Fry's. We ate at one of the local restaurants recommended at the Chamber of Commerce in Cottonwood. Saw balloons flying over the resort every morning.

They gave us two free drink coupons for the bar at the resort, but turns out they close at 8 PM, even on the weekend. We went to the breakfast meeting on Monday. Food not great but the presentations were interesting and they gave away a few door prizes. Free mini golf. Entertainment several nights. The two events I attended were interesting. A few daytime activities, but we were always busy.

The staff was very responsive. Our garbage disposal started leaking water and maintenance was there within minutes of my phone call. We also needed to borrow a piece of rope when we were packing (you probably don't want to know why) and again, a maintenance person rushed right over to see what we needed and came back with the perfect piece minutes later.

The modular units were cuter than expected. We had a 1br unit and had to rearrange all of the furniture in the living room to pull out the sofa bed. That was sort of a pain. The sound proofing wasn't great, but the resort was quiet overall though it seemed pretty full. The laundry building had lots of free washers and dryers. 

I would gladly go back there again if in the area.

Sheila


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just going to post a similar question so hope no one minds me piggy backing onto this thread.

We are planning a trip to Sedona with the main purpose to visit our son who lives in Flagstaff.  Many of the Sedona resorts are either south or west of town and I'd like to avoid them.

We got an exchange through II for Sedona Summit but the trip advisor reviews are pretty negative - overbooking, poor/non-existent cell phone reception, poor and expensive internet.  Since we are visiting family, it will be super inconvenient to not have cell service in our room.  I also need reliable, if not free, internet service for work.

Finally we are II members but also work with DAE so that might open more options.

Suggestions?

Deb


----------



## post-it (Apr 3, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> I have photo's of Sedona Summit but, the unit we were in was a Mesa Suite, which has upgraded amenities and views. Here's a link to the photo album of the resort and our unit.  http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other...-2013/27999314_R8pGcN#!i=2384481709&k=2R9jgdG
> 
> We also have a photo album of a standard unit at The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort. It is my understanding the the standard units at Sedona Summit are similar to the standard unit we have a photo album from The Ridge. Here's a link to that album as well for comparison. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Vacat...-Golf/27999353_fWFqZ3#!i=2384312506&k=5m6DvtQ



Doug great pics!  The last view shot from The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, was this a view from your room?


----------



## post-it (Apr 3, 2013)

deannak said:


> We own at Sedona Summit, and I've stayed at the other two you mention, too. Here's my 2 cents...
> * Arroyo Roble is located right in uptown Sedona, so you can walk to restaurants and shops. It's down by the creek, in a shady and relatively cool area. I'd say this one wins for location.
> * Sedona Summit is out in West Sedona, and the resort has terrific views, though not every unit does. There aren't any restaurants in walking distance, but there are some great hiking trails in walking distance. I'd say this one wins for views.
> * Sedona Pines is further west, outside the city limits. There isn't much in the way of views. There's one restaurant on site, but you'll have to drive to everything else. The unique feature of this one is the small, modular units - kind of like mini trailer homes but cuter.



Your 2 cents is appreciated: I'm thinking the Sedona Summit out of these 3  since my DH lives to hike!

My dad lives in AZ, so if the review Deb read on Trip Advisor is correct regarding cell converage, I would need to consider this as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 3, 2013)

post-it said:


> Doug great pics!  The last view shot from The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, was this a view from your room?



Yes it was


----------



## deannak (Apr 4, 2013)

post-it said:


> Your 2 cents is appreciated: I'm thinking the Sedona Summit out of these 3  since my DH lives to hike!
> 
> My dad lives in AZ, so if the review Deb read on Trip Advisor is correct regarding cell converage, I would need to consider this as well.



If you end up going to Sedona Summit, let me know and I canl give you more details on the hikes that are near there. 

As for cell coverage, the first time I stayed there I had an AT&T phone and the reception was pathetic (as in I had to stand on the balcony to use it!) That was quite awhile ago, so I don't know if they've improved it yet. 

Most recently I've been using Verizon, and get good enough coverage in our unit that I can use the internet on my laptop via my tethered cell phone, and avoid paying for the overpriced wifi they provide.  I suppose the cell coverage could vary by unit, but I've been fine with Verizon.

Good luck with it!


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 4, 2013)

deannak said:


> As for cell coverage, the first time I stayed there I had an AT&T phone and the reception was pathetic (as in I had to stand on the balcony to use it!) That was quite awhile ago, so I don't know if they've improved it yet.



We have AT&T and find that it is spotty in much of the west. 

Deb


----------



## post-it (Apr 4, 2013)

We have Verizon as well so this may work out fine for us.  I'm thinking October for this trip, get past the hottest season in AZ.


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2013)

We loved Sedona Summit last year..great views. Quiet.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 4, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> poor/non-existent cell phone reception



I have a Sprint phone and my husband has an AT&T. We both had a lot of service issues all over the area. The places we had service varied. Sometimes I had decent service and he had none. Other times the reverse.

You may have an issue anywhere in the area. Sedona Pines had good, free wifi, so I didn't try my mobile hotspot while we were there.

It is about an hour from Sedona to Flagstaff. You might want to try for a Flagstaff resort. 

Sheila


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 5, 2013)

The Sedona resorts are definitely SOUTH - not really any west - however, there is a large Wyndham resort just east of Flagstaff - conveniently called Wyndham Flagstaff. If your son is in Flagstaff, this would definitely be a better location.  The drive into Flagstaff from Sedona is a good 40 minutes, depending on how car sick anyway gets (depending on which route you take).


----------



## deannak (Apr 5, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> Sedona Pines had good, free wifi, so I didn't try my mobile hotspot while we were there.



Oh, how I wish every resort had good, free wi-fi!  And hotels too!  It would certainly be nice to see that as ubiquitous as color TV someday...


----------



## post-it (Apr 5, 2013)

I think we'll be fine regarding cell as long as we can contact my Dad to make a few plans and to check on the home front while gone.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 15, 2013)

We stayed at Los Abrigados last week. Road construction in the area is done, 1 br. unit was remodeled since our last stay.  We had a great time!


----------



## post-it (May 13, 2013)

I'm looking at a "Sunset view" 1bd at Sedona Summit, has anyone stayed at the Mesa or Sunset views?


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2013)

Mimi said:


> We stayed at Los Abrigados last week. Road construction in the area is done, 1 br. unit was remodeled since our last stay.  We had a great time!



We just got back from Los Abrigados.  Enjoyed it very much.  Liked being somewhat "in" town.  What we were told is that all units have new mattresses and appliances.  They are working on the grounds now, and the next step will be to truly redo all of the units.  They will end up closing down the buildings as they remodel.  

Only thing we didn't like was the mandatory resort activities fee of $15/day as we really didn't use the activities.  We did find that all of the staff we interacted with were extremely helpful and pleasant.


----------



## post-it (Jul 11, 2013)

Is the only difference with the Los Abrigados deluxe 1 bed the fireplace?


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

We stayed at the Sedona Springs in May and loved it.  Units are huge and the location is wonderful.  Close to everything.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 11, 2013)

*They are great units!*



bellesgirl said:


> We stayed at the Sedona Springs in May and loved it.  Units are huge and the location is wonderful.  Close to everything.



Sedona Springs is a very nice place. The units are superb! Townhouse units with everything in them. They are a favorite.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 11, 2013)

post-it said:


> Is the only difference with the Los Abrigados deluxe 1 bed the fireplace?



I don't know, but there is sometimes a slight difference like that.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2013)

post-it said:


> Is the only difference with the Los Abrigados deluxe 1 bed the fireplace?



I think the Los Abrigados 1BRs have just a cooktop, no oven. Sedona Springs and Villas of Sedona next door include wi-fi.

Jim


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Arroyo Roble*



post-it said:


> I'm looking at Sedona Pines, Arroyo Roble and Sedona Summit.  Which if any should I look into booking or any other suggestions?
> 
> Thank you



First resort we ever stayed in 25 years ago and loved every minute of it.  Cool outside, perfect location, great view of red rock and at that time fun skunks in parking lot.  The skunks were great to watch and never bothered us.  It was great then and sounds as if it still is.
Bart


----------



## momeason (Jul 12, 2013)

deannak said:


> If you end up going to Sedona Summit, let me know and I canl give you more details on the hikes that are near there.
> 
> As for cell coverage, the first time I stayed there I had an AT&T phone and the reception was pathetic (as in I had to stand on the balcony to use it!) That was quite awhile ago, so I don't know if they've improved it yet.
> 
> ...



We did the same with our Verizon hotspot. We enjoyed the Summit. Nice units, great views and very peaceful setting. 
We are going to stay at the Hyatt Pinon point Oct 13-20 this year. Anyone want to join us?

Sedona is awesome. Hiking is fabulous and free. Bring walking sticks or pick them up in WalMart on the way.

Don't book too many excursions unless you do not enjoy hiking. there are 111 marked hiking trails.


----------



## deannak (Jul 13, 2013)

momeason said:


> Sedona is awesome. Hiking is fabulous and free. Bring walking sticks or pick them up in WalMart on the way.
> 
> Don't book too many excursions unless you do not enjoy hiking. there are 111 marked hiking trails.



Totally!!  I'm working on it, but don't know if I'll ever make it to all of those hiking trails...  It's always fun exploring though!  Have fun in October!


----------



## GTStone (Jul 20, 2013)

*Los Abrigados*

We just returned from Los Abrigados.  In contrast to other comments, here are a few observations:

1)  There is NO Wi-Fi in the rooms.  They have it in the lounge area but it may not work with your device.
2)  There is no road construction going on 
3)  The location is nice
4)  Upgraded rooms ?  We heard they were coming 3 years ago and saw an example, but the room we stayed in was unchanged
5)  Occupancy was low
6)  The main pool was closed for construction ( Since Jan 1 ).  The only pool open is the children's pool which is much smaller.
7)  We had no daily fee although we traded in through RCI
8)  People were polite but housekeeping service was poor:
     a)  We asked for a rollaway.  The guy pushed it in the door, said "here it is" and left
     b)  Power near the bed is behind the bed assembly.  You have to remove and store a drawer to access the socket
     c)  We were told on arrival that we would have mid-week housekeeping services.  That meant the towels were changed.
9)  They had two restaurants.  One is now closed.  The other is no longer open for breakfast
10)  The kitchen is just not useable.
11)  The shopping village adjoining the property is great.  The Secret Garden is a nice spot for breakfast.
12)  People are friendly but they do repeatedly ask you to go on a tour ( sales pitch ).


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2013)

Our experiences.



GTStone said:


> We just returned from Los Abrigados.  In contrast to other comments, here are a few observations:
> 
> 1)  There is NO Wi-Fi in the rooms.  They have it in the lounge area but it may not work with your device.
> We got slow Wi fi in our room.
> ...


----------

